# How do I slim my chubby ass down?



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 18, 2006)

I used to have a fairly high metabolism, used to eat a shit load and not gain a pound. This past year, my metabolism must have plummeted, because I gained about 30 pounds. My question is what is the quickest way to just get in shape? I've never exercise/done sports/been anything more than a couch potato, so keep in mind that climbing a set of stairs makes me short of breath, dizzy, and my heart beating like a motherfucker. I'm assuming it would be with just tons of cardio (running, biking, etc.).


----------



## Jason (Jul 18, 2006)

First things first.

1) Get out and move around go for a walk start doing that. The weight didn't come on over night it ain't coming off overnight.

2) Make a effort to cut lil things out of your diet or cut down. ie: if you go out to eat at a fast food place instead of 3 burgers and a french fry get just 2 burgers and maybe cut the cheese out of the burger. 

If you go out some sit down place. Bring some of the food home don't eat it all there. Save some for later.

3) Stop drinking regular sodas and juices there just liquid sugar AkA liquid ass fat.

Do all those little things and start increasing your activity and you will be well on your way. The main thing is to remeber don't look it as a diet or anything because diets don't work you need to change for good how you eat/view food.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 19, 2006)

Welcome to the age of slowing metabolism, my friend. I think it happens to everyone. No matter what I do, it seems mine slows a little bit every year. At this rate, I'll weigh 250 by the time I'm 32, and I'll weigh 1200 lbs if I make it to 100. 

Leisurely activity helps, too, though. Like a little stroll, scenic bike ride, etc. Not the best, but still better than sitting around posting lengthy explainations on the internet like me.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 19, 2006)

First, use that fine health care system of yours to make sure there is nothing really wrong. Metabolism doesn't normally change that fast. See a doctor.

Second, depending how old of a fella you are, research the recommended level of exertion for your situation on line. After that, follow the above advice. We don't need to lose any members! 

Advice from the metabolically challenged!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm only 22, not like I have one foot in the grave (ie 30  to all you old farts). I could care less about muscle mass, I don't want to stare at myself in the mirror for an hour every day, hell, I don't even care if I don't lose my entire gut, I just don't want to be fat, and I would like to walk up stairs and not need to take a break


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 19, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm only 22, not like I have one foot in the grave (ie 30  to all you old farts). I could care less about muscle mass, I don't want to stare at myself in the mirror for an hour every day, hell, I don't even care if I don't lose my entire gut, I just don't want to be fat, and I would like to walk up stairs and not need to take a break



I think I may have found your answer in another post of yours:

I quit close to a year ago now. I still want to smoke every fucking day. I love smoking, and I love the smell (not old stale smoke, fresh, delicious smoke). I love everything about it, except the way it makes me feel after half a pack. I only quit because I wanted to learn drums. I havn't made any progress with drums, and I havn't noticed any health benefits, but then again, I work in front of computers all day long, so I don't get any exercise, and I hate the outside world, so I won't jog outside. I need to get a treadmill and run my chubby ass a few km's every night or something. I still get colds all the time too. It's like being a smoker without the benefits.


That is a SERIOUS factor in sudden weight gain! Exercise will help lots of those issues, but seriously, even at 22 I'd see a doctor first, as silly as that sounds! 

And BTW junior, I passed 30 WAY back, and my farts aren't old. They're fresh every day!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah, but after a year of not smoking or being in a smoky environment, especially not being a pack a day smoker or anything, I would think that I'd be healed up from smoking, and my appetite went down when I quit.

EDIT - That's actually what prompted me to post asking for advice. I imagine a lot of you guys are health nuts, a lot of musicians generally are, or the complete opposite.

RE-EDIT - And I don't mean completely healed from smoking, I know that shit takes time, but god damn, I get winded going up small flights of stairs, I know chain smokers who are couch potatoes in better shape than me.


----------



## bostjan (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh gosh, you quit smoking? Well, you'd better start building your cardio-vascular systems back up then. Do some jumping jacks and jogging. Your heart and lungs need to blow that old stale smoke out of them.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 19, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Yeah, but after a year of not smoking or being in a smoky environment, especially not being a pack a day smoker or anything, I would think that I'd be healed up from smoking, and my appetite went down when I quit.
> 
> EDIT - That's actually what prompted me to post asking for advice. I imagine a lot of you guys are health nuts, a lot of musicians generally are, or the complete opposite.



I'm a nut but not a health nut. Some folks eat more often after quitting to replace some of the oral activity of smoking. Whatever the case, It's great that you quit, and stay "quitted". AND the healing can take way more than a year.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 19, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> I'm a nut but not a health nut. Some folks eat more often after quitting to replace some of the oral activity of smoking. Whatever the case, It's great that you quit, and stay "quitted". AND the healing can take way more than a year.



Yeah, but when I quit, I eat less often, and I eat less when I do eat now. In a way, gaining weight is kind of comforting, if I had cancer or something, I'd be losing weight I imagine.


----------



## Jason (Jul 19, 2006)

If you want to lose weight read my post.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 19, 2006)

.jason. said:


> If you want to lose weight read my post.




I did, we just got talking about smoking and metabolism and crap. I plan on joining the gym around here with my girlfriend. I'd much rather buy some equipment to have here, but that costs money, and more importantly, storage room that I could stick more gear in.


----------



## Jason (Jul 19, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I did, we just got talking about smoking and metabolism and crap. I plan on joining the gym around here with my girlfriend. I'd much rather buy some equipment to have here, but that costs money, and more importantly, storage room that I could stick more gear in.



I goto a gym and i like it. I goto the Ymca not sure if ya got them up in Canada tho..


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 19, 2006)

Yup, that's where we were planning on going. That'll be a good start, but I do have to watch what I eat as well. I eat like I always did, just less and less often, which isn't typical of anyone else I've ever talked to who's quit smoking. Most people gain a few pounds, but I gained like 30. My weight used to fluctuate between 125-135, and I weighed myself at my buddy's place the other day, and I was 165, and it's not muscle mass. Working out wouldn't suck so bad if my iPod hadn't died, could download some audio books or a bunch of pod casts and just jog and be entertained.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 19, 2006)

Yep, listen to Jason. He's got the right idea for a good start to your goal. I'll elaborate a little further than he did though.

First, you have to set a goal for yourself. Is it just 30lbs you want to lose or more? That's the first question to answer for yourself. Then, follow Jason's advice. Eat a little lighter, lay off the soft drinks and candy, and start with brisk walks. You don't have to run yet, just walk fast enough for 30 minutes that your heart rate is faster than normal. Once you get comfortable walking, then you can step it up to a jog, or through in some other cardio work. There's a thread in here with a few cardio routines that are pretty good, so you should check that out too. Keep it up, it doesn't happen in a few weeks, it does take time to reach your goals. I've been working for a few months on going from 265 down to 190ish. I'm already at 220 from working hard and I'm getting close to my goal. Good luck


----------



## Drew (Jul 19, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I'm only 22



 Your profile says you're 54, you might want to fix that.  

Not a hell of a lot to add here that hasn't been said before, but...

-smoking is generally considered an appetite supressor. People usually put on a bit of weight after they quit, but because they eat more, not eat less. Again, this is strange and might be something you should talk to a doctor about. Also worth considering, though - have you had any dietary or exersize changes about the time you started putting on weight? Say, a new fast food joint opened near you, broke up with a girlfriend and stopped having athletic, agrressive sex? Anything like this? You tend to have a slower metabolism as you age, and you're right at the cusp of the point where you begin to see effects, but he fact it's SO abrupt sounds strange.

-like it or not, if you eat poorly and in large quantities and don't get any exersize, you WILL put on weight. Reconsider what it is you're putting into your body. If you eat a lot of fast food or drink a lot of soda, stop - either of these factors alone can add to excess pounds. Also, reconsider portion size. Going to a fast food joint and ordering two burgers instead of three is a step in the right direction but is still a LOT of food, especially when you factor in the large fries and a large soft drink they'd come with. just for kicks, try eating USDA-sized portions for a week or so and see what happens - that first 6-8 oz steak may seem tiny on its own, but a week down the road your stomache will have adjusted itself and you'll finish a modest portion and feel full. 

-also, exersize is at the core of every sucessful weight-loss or weight-maintenance plan. It doesn't have to be a lot - even squeezing in two 10-minute walks a day will help. Work on the 5th floor of your building? Take the stairs. Maybe do a set of situps before bed, so when you do lose that gut you'll have great ab definition. Try running. Anything - what you're trying to do here is speed up your metabolism, and sitting around won't do this. Likewise, when you lose the weight, you need to stay active to keep it up.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 19, 2006)

.jason. said:


> First things first.
> 
> 1) Get out and move around go for a walk start doing that. The weight didn't come on over night it ain't coming off overnight.
> 
> ...




I was just going to say, cut down on the portions and excercise but I think Jason said it better.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 19, 2006)

Drew said:


> -smoking is generally considered an appetite supressor. People usually put on a bit of weight after they quit, but because they eat more, not eat less. Again, this is strange and might be something you should talk to a doctor about. Also worth considering, though - have you had any dietary or exersize changes about the time you started putting on weight? Say, a new fast food joint opened near you, broke up with a girlfriend and stopped having athletic, agrressive sex? Anything like this? You tend to have a slower metabolism as you age, and you're right at the cusp of the point where you begin to see effects, but he fact it's SO abrupt sounds strange.



No, my sex life is healthy as ever, I'm actually eating SOMEWHAT healthier due to the fact of living with a woman who likes to cook so I'm not microwaving anything, and I hardly eat out. I do eat a shit load when I do eat, so I'm cutting down on that, it just pisses me off that it didn't do this to me before. I once ate 2 foot long steak and cheese subs from subway, this is when I was 125 and I could do that and not see any weight gain at all no matter what I did. Now, I can eat probably half of the amount I used to. But I have cut down portion sizes, instead of eating 7 hotdogs, I'm eating 3, etc etc. God damn I'm hungry...


----------



## DelfinoPie (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm also going through a period trying to lose some weight as well.

I've already started:

- cutting down on the alcoholic beverages when I go out...which is often as I'm a very social person.

- drinking less soft drinks, to me mineral water tastes fucking amazing when ice cold so thats my preference.

- like drew said, sit ups before bed. Instead of getting the bus or a lift down to the pub I walk, its a 2 mile walk there and back, so 4 miles a day is a good bit of excercise to be taking for me.

- set yourself weekly targets and reward yourself at the end of it, if you have a partner get them to reward...if you catch my proverbial drift. [Edit...your living with a woman, you sneaky poster, beat me to it lol]

- My main goal now is the girl I've liked for nearly a fucking decade, saw her again last night - seemed quite clingy, touchy-feely. Could be a good sign, could be reading too much into it. Who knows. But its reason enough for me to lose a bit o' belly.


----------



## Dormant (Jul 19, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> - drinking less soft drinks, to me mineral water tastes fucking amazing when ice cold so thats my preference.



This in combination with cutting down food and general chemical intake (by that I mean food full of preservatives and sugars as opposed to drugs) is very good for you. 

Drinking cold water is good for you - it boosts the metabolism by 30% as a result of thermogenesis. 

I would also reccomend 'grazing' which is the process of eating more meals over the day but making them very small. It keeps your metabolism running all day. All meals consisting of healthy snacks. It's an expensive way of doing things but it works.


----------



## Drew (Jul 19, 2006)

Dormant said:


> This in combination with cutting down food and general chemical intake (by that I mean food full of preservatives and sugars as opposed to drugs) is very good for you.
> 
> Drinking cold water is good for you - it boosts the metabolism by 30% as a result of thermogenesis.
> 
> I would also reccomend 'grazing' which is the process of eating more meals over the day but making them very small. It keeps your metabolism running all day. All meals consisting of healthy snacks. It's an expensive way of doing things but it works.




Great advice on all counts. Water rocks, anyway.  


So, to help put this into perspective, then... Think you could tell us everything you've eaten for like the last two days - breakfast, lunch, dinner, and any snacks in between? Food, drink, everything, and try to estimate portion sizes? A more specific look at your eating patterns might tell us a lot. 

Sorry if that seems nosy, but I'm one of the few non-doctors in my dad's side of the family, so I have to listen to this stuff at home all the time.


----------



## Jason (Jul 19, 2006)

From the sound of it Drew it's goin be a fucking ton of food


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 19, 2006)

Actually not really, since I've already cut down since my appetite. Like I said, I used to eat 7 hotdogs when I was smoking, now I cut down to like 3. Hrm...I can't even remember what I ate yesterday, I know it involved some veggies and stuff since my girlfriend is going on a health kick too...I'll have to start today, since I don't/can't cook, I hardly pay attention, I just eat what's put in front of me. So far I ate 3 hotdogs for breakfast (girlfriend's at work). In case you can't tell, hotdogs are a big thing for me


----------



## Jason (Jul 19, 2006)

Lol Hey also remeber to allow yourself to still eat things you like BUt remeber MODERATION. If you try and eat super healthy and cut all the stuff you normally eat out, your going fail it may not be till tomorrow or next week or maybe a few weeks but you will fail. THen you will feel depressed that you failed and go on a fucking cheesburger bender (or maybe in your case a hotdog one) 

Point is allow yourself free days or just free meals meaning eat a few hotdogs or taco bell. If you do fuck up and eat like shit don't sweat it just start over and keep plugging away.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 19, 2006)

I just ate a peanut butter and jam sandwich, and a scotch mint, yum. Drank a shit load of OJ too.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 19, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I just ate a peanut butter and jam sandwich, and a scotch mint, yum. Drank a shit load of OJ too.




Not to burst your bubble, but OJ's loaded with sugar 

Although, it's not as bad as softdrinks and stuff. Water is the answer. You should be able to drink at least 1 gallon a day. It's hard at first, but after a week or so, you really don't even think twice about it.


----------



## Dormant (Jul 19, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but OJ's loaded with sugar
> 
> Although, it's not as bad as softdrinks and stuff. Water is the answer. You should be able to drink at least 1 gallon a day. It's hard at first, but after a week or so, you really don't even think twice about it.



+1 on the water. Drink shitloads. It will stop you from being so hungry. 

Additionally 3 hot dogs for breakfast is a big no no. The first meal of the day represents a kickstart to your metabolism for that day. Eating something full of sugar and preservatives (Hot dog buns are full of both as is ketchup, the fucked up meat and anything else you might put on it) is going to block up your system and you will have a hard time breaking down any further food. 

Funnily enough, spicy food (without sugar and preservatives) is meant to be a good way to start your day as Chili/Spices increase your metabolic rate. In India sweet curries are a typical way to start the day. 

Peanut Butter is full of salt and sugar, Jelly (what we call Jam) is full of sugar and bread is full of carbohydrates which turn to sugar. Jason is right you shouldn't cut things out that you enjoy but you do actually have to eat some healthy food. It's all very well to cut down but if all you are eating is essentially crap it's not going to do your general health and mood any good at all. Shit like that will make you feel lethargic with all the short term sugar/preservative boosts.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 19, 2006)

Dormant, dead on buddy!

And another thing to watch out for, although this goes for everyone after a significant weight gain, is your sex drive. You've already said you don't have a problem with it and that's a good thing. Alot of times, a large weight gain will significantly reduce your sex drive, which is a sign that it's screwing you up all over too. If that ever happens, you know it's time to get serious about losing weight.

Another thing that hasn't really been mentioned is pacing yourself. At first, if you dive right into a new eating plan or exercise routine, you'll crash and burn fast. You have to ease yourself into it, maybe taking as long as a month to start.


----------



## Jason (Jul 19, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but OJ's loaded with sugar
> 
> Although, it's not as bad as softdrinks and stuff. Water is the answer. You should be able to drink at least 1 gallon a day. It's hard at first, but after a week or so, you really don't even think twice about it.




 I was going say something like this but didn't wanna sound like a dick.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 19, 2006)

Dormant said:


> Additionally 3 hot dogs for breakfast is a big no no. The first meal of the day represents a kickstart to your metabolism for that day. Eating something full of sugar and preservatives (Hot dog buns are full of both as is ketchup, the fucked up meat and anything else you might put on it) is going to block up your system and you will have a hard time breaking down any further food.



It was the only thing in the house that I can make, that and PB&J sandwiches  We don't have a microwave, and I have a feeling that if we did, anything I could microwave would most likely be worse.


----------



## Dormant (Jul 19, 2006)

I think you should learn to cook. You would probably enjoy it. Buy/rent some cook books or pick up some recipes online. I think cooking is brilliant. Only sure fire way you know what you are eating. Also it's fundamentally science (probably more specifically Chemistry) so you don't have to feel like a big twat doing it .


----------



## nitelightboy (Jul 19, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I was going say something like this but didn't wanna sound like a dick.




WTF you trying to say?? That I'm a dick?? Well thank you. Glad I could be of some help.


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 20, 2006)

Here's a fine point from yer ol' pal popsyche. Peanut butter is really good for you in moderation. It has suger and fat. It has the better type of fat. It also contains fiber and protein, which you need. Orange juice has fruit sugar, and more fiber and necessary vitamins. Jam is just good tasting sugary stuff that isn't terribly helpful, but the tablespoon of it you used won't kill you. Eat 5 of those a day could be a problem. One, eh?! 

The thing to avoid is empty calories, like sugary cakey, desserty things. Also, overly refined products, such as Wonderbread(the edible Napkin!) have little use in a diet, even if enriched. Soda has little nutrative value while 1 % milk has little fat and a lot of stuff your body needs. Eat a balanced diet, don't pig out that often, and all should be good!


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2006)

JJ how you been making out?


----------



## tehk (Dec 5, 2006)

This is something I've used throughout my diet regime, and it has worked MIRACLES.

Ready?

Super Fiber enriched cereals.

For breakfast, I mix a bowl of:
All Bran Honey Nut Flakes
Fiber One Honey Clusters
All Bran Buds

It's usually 40% All Blan Honey Flakes, 40% Fiber One, and 10% Buds (I don't really like the buds.. they look/taste like pet food but its the fiber I'm looking for)

A serving like that will contain about 130% your recommended fiber intake. When you come home from work (for me, its school), have another serving: that would equal to 260% daily fiber intake! No need to explain the benefits of fiber .

Personally, I LOVE the taste of Fiber One Honey Cluster cereal. I'll take it instead of cookies any day (I don't eat cookies anyways, but you get the idea). And I don't tire of foods easily, so I don't mind consuming this stuff everyday.

Try it yourself 

P.S. I use/drink skim milk. I've drank it for basically my entire life, plus I personally prefer it over the other types. I recommend nothing more then 1% milk for your cereal servings.

P.P.S. I hope you like cereal. Hahaha

More Great Diet Foods

Cream Cheese + Almost anything = AWESOMENESS

A great low cal lunch would be something like:
Low fat cream cheese (Philidelphia is my favourite) on for example, a whole wheat bagel (I eat the ones with Flax seeds) with lettuce and tomatoes. It tastes awesome and the bagel will fill you up (or should).

A great snack would be cream cheese and Malba toasts (whole wheat). The best part is.. they're only 80 cals per 4 toasts!

Craving something sweet?
If you're a cookie fanatic, the closest health food I've found to cookies are All Bran Bars with Honey. The texture is almost identical to that of a cookies, and it tastes great, plus, they're good for you. Don't consume too many though..


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

Dude you must shit like clock work.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 6, 2006)

I was doing good when I was going to the gym, lost like 2 inches from my waist (but no weight, must have been muscle gain) within 2 weeks. I've since gained it back, due to work schedule and lack of money I can no longer go to the gym. I plan to go back when I get some spare cash, as it's winter time now so there ain't no fucking way I'm going outside  The work schedule thing was mainly my gf, since we were going together, and we both worked on opposite times, so we could never get together to go, and I'm the only one with a car so I'd have to pick her up. But, that month or so at the gym gave me hope, with such quick results, so I remain hopeful that when I can finally get back to the gym, things should work out pretty well. Basically, all I did was cardio, did about half an hour on the eliptical machine, then 20 mins or so on the exercise bike, then cool down. Drank shit loads of water. Seemed to work for me, didn't notice feeling any better, but it was only a month or so of regular visits.



tehk said:


> Diet



I absolutely DESPISE milk. I think it's the most putrid substance known to man. I like chocolate milk, but hate regular old milk. I've drank maybe 5 glasses in my entire life and wanted to go out and kill every single cow I could find after each glass. Don't like cream cheese either, the smell and look of it just sickens me  I don't know where the hell I get my Calcium, but I've never broken a bone  The cereal stuff intrigues me though, I may have to try that. How would that super high fibre diet affect someone with IBS? I rarely have time in the morning to eat, although I try, since I know it raises your metabolism, but usually I'm trying to hurry my ass out the door to get me and the girlfriend to work. And once I'm at work, I can't afford like 10 bucks for sandwiches or anything...it sucks. I do however get free lunch since my father owns a restaurant like a minute walk from my office  What would be a good and FILLING lunch to eat that might help me? I don't like a whole lot of variety, since I'm a very picky eater, so this one might be more difficult


----------



## tehk (Dec 6, 2006)

> Dude you must shit like clock work.



That's the idea .



> I'm a very picky eater, so this one might be more difficult



Well, what DO you like? lol


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 6, 2006)

I don't know, but if you name something, I can probably tell you whether it's a yes, no, or havn't tried it


----------



## tehk (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, name something you eat on a regular basis (eg. pasta) and I'll suggest a healthy version of it  (Or at least try to)


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 6, 2006)

These microwavable hot pocket type things, pizza pops, boiled hotdogs, peanut butter sandwiches, canned soup, french fries, chicken fingers and bologna when I'm fending for myself. When my girlfriend cooks it's a lot of chinese food and....fuck I dunno, I hardly pay attention most of the time, I'm just happy I'm eating and that I didn't have to do anything for it  In case you can't tell from my list...I can't cook, at all. I'd probably end up burning the place down. The microwavable hot pocket things are the low fat ones, I made sure of that, the rest I know is horrible for me  The girlfriend also makes a lot of breakfast, which is also going to pack on the pounds. Anything healthy, and preferably meaty, I can order for lunch at a restaurant.


----------



## Drew (Dec 6, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> These microwavable hot pocket type things, pizza pops, boiled hotdogs, peanut butter sandwiches, canned soup, french fries, chicken fingers and bologna when I'm fending for myself.



I think we've identified the problem. 

*Hot pockets* - incredibly high in fat and preservatives and salt. 
*Pizza pops* - ditto
*boiled hot dogs* - I don't particularly want to speculate on this, actually. Let's just say they're not something I'd call a good source of protien and they're not good for you. 
*peanut butter sandwiches* - probably the healthiest of the list here. 
*canned soup* - high in salt, for one. depending on the type, probably high in fat and cholesterol as well. 
*french fries* - saturated fat heaven.
*chicken fingers* - the chicken isn't what's bad for you, unless it's that ground up shit; it's the breading, with the salt and saturated fat, that will kill you. 
*bologna* - see hot dogs. 

In short, your diet consists mostly of fatty, salt-laden processed food. It's amazing you haven't had weight problems before. 

Hmm. This is tough, for someone who doesn't like to cook. I'd say either learn to cook or look for Weight Watchers or Lean Cuisine alternatives.

You obviously love pizza - if I were to give you a fairly straightforward pizza recipe, would you be up for trying to make one from scratch? Crust and all, it's not too bad as far as bread products go. It's about 20 minutes of prep plus cooking, but the nice thing is if this is your typical breakfast, you could make one on Sunday and have like two slices for breakfast for the rest of the week. Pizza still isn't _healthy_, but if you make it yourself it's marginally better for you.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 6, 2006)

Drew said:


> Post



Aye, this is the crap I eat when not getting meals made for me. I don't eat all this stuff on a daily basis, this is just what I can make when I have to  And some of these are the Lean Cuisine alternatives, the hot pockets are the less fatty kind (I don't think I'd quite label them as low fat or fat free). The girlfriend does most of the cooking, and while I'd say half our food is still not low in fat, half the time it's rice or noodles or something. I could try to make a pizza from scratch, but I'd probably burn the house down. Making a pizza is simple, it's the dough and shit that fucks me up. Trust me when I say I can't cook, I've fucked up macaroni and cheese, the pre-packaged kind with all the directions and stuff. Give me a computer, and I'll rip that motherfucker apart blindfolded and put it back together, but give me cooking directions and I'll probably fuck it up. My biggest problem is the exercise thing, I need someone to give me an exercise bike. I really didn't mind going to the gym, and if I could do it in my own home and watch a movie or something while doing it that'd be great. I actually heard from someone though that having your own equipment kind of makes you less apt to exercise, since you can put it off since you have the equipment right there


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

JJ Lean hot pockets help vs. regular ones. Also wake up 10 mins earlier in the morning if you need to. Eat a bowl of oat meal the generic store stuff is doable. Just get the flavored stuff or add in a few raisins or some cinnanom (sp) Fiber is what will help keep you full and regular. For lunch is there a wendy's near by? I eat a small chilli with a sour cream and chive backed potato..or substitute one of them for a side salad.  The chilli and baked potato will keep you full for awhile.

Sm. Chilli calories *220*. 2 pack of saltines *20 calories*. total *240.*

Baked potato* 270*. sour cream reduced fat *50 ca*lories. total *320.*

Side Salad *35 calories *Dressing anywhere from *80-280 calories * me personally i use about 3/4 of the italian vinegratte not the best choice but it tastes the best to me.

add garlice croutons and that's another *70 calories*. 

Anyway let's recap. Chilli with just crackers *240 calories, 17 grams of protein, 5 grams of fiber*.

Baked potato just sour cream no butter* 320 calories, 9 grams of protein, 7 grams *of fiber.

side salad *35 calories*. Add whatever dressing you want. This is a good filler and low calorie if you don't fuck it up with tons of dressing.

So for 2 or 3 bucks it will fill you up till dinner. Give you the right amount of calories and takes 5 mins?


----------



## keithb (Dec 6, 2006)

I've dropped a bunch of weight since moving in w/ the gf last spring, and I haven't really changed my eating habits. What's changed is that everything in the house is now healthier and I'm finding that I haven't really noticed the difference in taste.

Like soda? go diet.
PB&J? sure - go with wheat bread, sugar-free PB (you won't even notice w/ the jam)
Crackers? whole grain

etc, etc


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

I used to drink diet soda..but it's really not good fo ryou at all..


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 6, 2006)

Hmmm, every time you go for soda or juice, try replacing it with water.

If you can set aside the time, try running everyday. I used to do 9 miles a day, but I'm 16 haha.

Two to 3 miles would probably do you alot of good though.

Also I hear fitness experts recommending light cardio-vascular for 30 minutes everyday.

Like lifting light weights in front of the tv or doing sit-ups and stuff like that.


----------



## tehk (Dec 6, 2006)

> I used to do 9 miles a day



Good god.. Are you training for a marathon or just bored? Hahahah, just kidding man. That's awesome, I wish I could do 9. The most I did (when I was doing lots of cardio.. now I've slacked on that part) was maybe 5-6 tops. 



> Like soda? go diet.
> PB&J? sure - go with wheat bread, sugar-free PB (you won't even notice w/ the jam)
> Crackers? whole grain



Yup, that's the easiest way you can trim your cal/fat intake without sacrificing (well, not a lot at least) your favourite foods.

Rule of thumb : White almost anything = no good.. Replace with whole wheat.

Here's a little something that has worked for me whenever I have cravings:
I either brush my teeth or chew some mint gum. I personally love having minty breath, and I don't want to ruin it by consuming anything.. Sometimes it doesn't work, so part 2. Drink water to feel "full".

Tip: Do *not* watch the Food network if you have cravings!


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.barillaus.com/PLUS_information.aspx

Just started a new thread on it but it works here too.


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 6, 2006)

tehk said:


> Good god.. Are you training for a marathon or just bored? Hahahah, just kidding man. That's awesome, I wish I could do 9. The most I did (when I was doing lots of cardio.. now I've slacked on that part) was maybe 5-6 tops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to think 9 miles was freakin impossible. Then I did Cross Country and after a summer of condition it became like nothing. I was one of 3 short distance runners who decided to do Cross Country, and it turned us into awesome mid distance runners.

Everyone else would freak out when we were told to do certain intervals, but the 3 of us were like "pshaw, that's nothing".

I totally forgot to mention whole wheat because it's all that my mom buys.

Also buying low fat or skim milk would help (at first you'll definately notice a difference if you're used to 2% but after a while it dosn't matter anymore)


----------



## tehk (Dec 7, 2006)

> Also buying low fat or skim milk would help



Good tip, but the guy hates milk... and cows.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 7, 2006)

I love cows...when they're on my plate.


----------



## Drew (Dec 7, 2006)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I love cows...when they're on my plate.



Then buy trim, lower-fat portions, trim excess fat before cooking (since you can'treally eat it, anyway), and remember that the USDA recommended serving size for beef is 8 oz. 

Really, JJ, if your question here is "How do I slim my chubby ass down?" then the answer is "get a little more excersize, and revamp your diet." You're eating a rather unhealthy diet with very little excersize, and if you want to lose weight, that's what you need to change. There's no "silver bullet" here that'll do it for you.


----------

